# What's the best snow foam on the market??



## DezzaRS

Hi guys, 

Am running low on my snowfoam, so thought I'd ask the question (which is the best). Before hand I've used autobrite super snow foam, along with one of there lance's! 

So is there a best product on the market?? 

Thanks in advance Matt :thumb:


----------



## Avanti

No there is not a best product on the market, there is lot's of hype, but also there are lots of good products, many posters have posted their findings, and it would be rude not to take time to have a read as they have taken time to post .


----------



## DezzaRS

Avanti said:


> No there is not a best product on the market, there is lot's of hype, but also there are lots of good products, many posters have posted their findings, and it would be rude not to take time to have a read as they have taken time to post .


Thanks for that, but I'm just getting to grips with the forum with been new!


----------



## Avanti

DezzaRS said:


> Thanks for that, but I'm just getting to grips with the forum with been new!


Try this link

If you are looking for a vote thread (many do although they don't admit to it) then say so, but honestly welcome to the forum and enjoy the read :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD

Autobrites Magifoam is well regarded but as mentioned above everyone has a fav but few have tried a large variety. Bilthamber autofoam also mentioned for it ability to clean not necessarily its foaming ability. Im still using up my supa snow foam so have yet to try either.


----------



## DezzaRS

Avanti said:


> Try this link
> 
> If you are looking for a vote thread (many do although they don't admit to it) then say so, but honestly welcome to the forum and enjoy the read :thumb:





PWOOD said:


> Autobrites Magifoam is well regarded but as mentioned above everyone has a fav but few have tried a large variety. Bilthamber autofoam also mentioned for it ability to clean not necessarily its foaming ability. Im still using up my supa snow foam so have yet to try either.


Thanks chap's, the vote will be handly thanks!! But I do like reading peoples thoughts on products!!


----------



## Avanti

DezzaRS said:


> Thanks chap's, the vote will be handly thanks!! But I do like reading peoples thoughts on products!!


It's the thoughts that count, votes will often leave you dissapointed, or lack of them may leave you surprised.

This thread has many products listed demo'd and reviewed all in one place snow foam
The products mentioned above are featured in there along with the one you have currently, well worth a look at :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Nice tread there...


----------



## Avanti

Trip tdi said:


> Nice tread there...


Yes and should be in the nominations for the best thread of 2011 :thumb:


----------



## millns84

I've only ever used Valet Pro PH Neutral snow foam as it produces REALLY thick foam which clings well and has a good amount of cleaning power. I liked it so much that I've just bought my second 5 litre bottle.

If I need something with more cleaning ability, I add some shampoo or APC to it and that gives it a bit of bite.


----------



## sm81

BH Autofoam


----------



## DMH-01

Valet Pro Ph Neutral foam is very good but my favourite lately is Magifoam.


----------



## Demetrios72

Magifoam is lovely stuff as is Autosmart Actimousse XLS 
Both really good snow foams mate :thumb

Autosmart have just released a new snow foam called Ultramousse, it's ment to be the dogs danglies mate.
There a write up on it on the Autosmart section


----------



## David Proctor

millns84 said:


> I've only ever used Valet Pro PH Neutral snow foam as it produces REALLY thick foam which clings well and has a good amount of cleaning power. I liked it so much that I've just bought my second 5 litre bottle.
> 
> If I need something with more cleaning ability, I add some shampoo or APC to it and that gives it a bit of bite.


I also love ph neutral..thick foam everytime......


----------



## tonyy

My favourite at the moment is Magifoam and VP ph neutral..use Magifoam in the winter months,and Vp in the summer..


----------



## DezzaRS

I've decided to try pro valent snow foam, I'll look at magifoam next time I think! 

Thanks for the help!!

Matt


----------



## craigblues

I know I will get abuse, but I like AG High Foaming TFR, it works a treat for me!


----------



## Avanti

craigblues said:


> I know I will get abuse, but I like AG High Foaming TFR, it works a treat for me!


Why will you get abuse? It doesn't strip wax, and when wax stripping is required, there are dedicated products that do work.


----------



## [FIN]Dani

I think Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam!


----------



## lukeneale

does anyone else think that snowfoam is quite a hassel as it makes so much mess?

it does work but the mess it makes is crazy lol


----------



## TubbyTwo

CG Not touch foam is worth looking at as well.


----------



## Bratwurst

Another vote for Bilt Hamber Auto Foam from me.
Doesn't foam up as much as some, so folk have it in their head it won't clean as well, but it is a way better *cleaner* than your 'normal' super snow foam and generic variants.
Try no to get it into your head that lots of foam = good cleaning...


----------



## DezzaRS

So how do you know when you've got a good snowfoam if it's not down to the amount of foam? 

Or is it just a case of how clean the car is after been foamed and pressure washed??


----------



## Bratwurst

Yeah, all down to the cleaning ability, and you'll only really notice in full after the car's rinsed. As the foam drips off the car too, you'll notice the drips are dirty and the the run-off is dirty.
I've had foams before that are all about the foam but do next to bugger all cleaning. You'd be just as well rinsing the car.
Do what you're doing, search through various threads and get people's opinions on why they like the foam they use and you'll find your into more trusted makes that way.
Off the top of my head, the ones with a good following on here are Magifoam (autobrite), No Touch (chemical guys), Autofoam (bilt hamber) and Espuma. There are more though, all at varying cost, strength, amount of foam (for those who want that), cleaning ability etc.


----------



## DezzaRS

I have had megafoam before, from when I first got my lance e.g. An from memory it did have a good cleaning ability, all makes sense now I understand what I'm looking for!!


----------



## Posambique

On a Finnish detailing forum many (including me) seem to love Bilt Hamber AutoFoam


----------



## ronwash

BH is ok,but magifoam and super foam are better.


----------



## [FIN]Dani

Thick foam has nothing to do with cleaning ability.
In Finnish detailing forum one member did an test: Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam vs. Autobrite Magifoam

Dirty car:









Left BH A-F, right AB MF after 2min:









After 8min:









12min.









After pressurewash:


----------



## JJ_

Chemical Guys No Touch


----------



## DezzaRS

Good test pictures, proofs in the pudding!!


----------



## Avanti

DezzaRS said:


> Good test pictures, proofs in the pudding!!


Perhaps my netbook is not showing clearly, it looks like the BH works more quickly the magifoam, the 12 mins pic tyhe balance seems to shift.


----------



## [FIN]Dani

The last pic counts 

But BH A-F is very fast to take the dirt of, and like the last pic you can see it will clean very well too.


----------



## Avanti

[FIN]Dani said:


> The last pic counts
> 
> But BH A-F is very fast to take the dirt of, and like the last pic you can see it will clean very well too.


I'm sure I stated earlier in the thread that I don't go for the voting game, I do have both products and demo'd both on this forum


----------



## Bratwurst

Agreed Avanti, it looks like AF removes the muck faster (perhaps because it doesn't cling as long as the Magifoam), but the cling of the Magifoam appears to 'lock-in' the muck for the whole time it clings.
Hard to tell any clear result at the last pic as the 2 doors look as clean as each other.

To me this test shows that AF cleans as well as Magifoam, only quicker. Seems the dwell of Magifoam is what makes it do it's thing, not it's power on application.

Maybe I'm looking at it all the wrong way...


----------



## [FIN]Dani

Avanti said:


> I do have both products and demo'd both on this forum


Can you put the link here


----------



## [FIN]Dani

wee_green_mini said:


> Hard to tell any clear result at the last pic as the 2 doors look as clean as each other.


My eyes says left side is cleaner, look from MB badge and down.


----------



## Avanti

[FIN]Dani said:


> My eyes says left side is cleaner, look from MB badge and down.


It was more the finger mark removal I was looking at.

PS the products in usage I posted on Chrisc's snow foam thread :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar

No foams i've found work massively well in terms of breaking down dirt, they make a start but don't have a huge effect (IMO)...

For a nice thick foam I find Meguiars Hyper Wash to work quite well, i sometimes mix in some Meg's APC to help break down any wax etc that's on the paint too.

Other then that any that I've used have a pretty similar success rate when it comes to breaking down dirt, it just depends how much you use as to how much you get or how thick it comes out


----------



## Avanti

nickg123 said:


> *No foams i've found work massively well in terms of breaking down dirt, they make a start but don't have a huge effect* (IMO)...
> 
> For a nice thick foam I find Meguiars Hyper Wash to work quite well, i sometimes mix in some Meg's APC to help break down any wax etc that's on the paint too.
> 
> Other then that any that I've used have a pretty similar success rate when it comes to breaking down dirt, it just depends how much you use as to how much you get or how thick it comes out


The OP has already placed his order, so name and shame the ones you have trialled :thumb:


----------



## JK-BHLab

[FIN]Dani said:


> My eyes says left side is cleaner, look from MB badge and down.


With a test like this we would normally do a wipe test with a white tissue to ascertain the remaining soiling level on the panel and see how much the tissue collects over a specific drag area/length


----------



## [FIN]Dani

Do you mean like this:

*Friends dirty Audi A4:*








Full size pic

*Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam:*








Full size pic

*Pressure washed foam off:*








Full size pic

*Clean new yellow MF towel:*








Full size pic

*Dried whole hood with same yellow MF towel:*








Full size pic

..and this was only prewash.


----------



## fatdazza

Not seen a car foamed inside a garage before


----------



## [FIN]Dani

:lol:
..it was -20ºC outside, so thats the reason


----------



## Avanti

[FIN]Dani said:


> Do you mean like this:
> 
> *Friends dirty Audi A4:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full size pic
> 
> *Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full size pic
> 
> *Pressure washed foam off:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full size pic
> 
> *Clean new yellow MF towel:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full size pic
> 
> *Dried whole hood with same yellow MF towel:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full size pic
> 
> ..and this was only prewash.


Yes I do, I have similar from Magifoam
as demo'd in the thread, glad to see though someone else getting a decent mitless wash :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza

[FIN]Dani said:


> :lol:
> ..it was -20ºC outside, so thats the reason


Fair reason:doublesho

I hope your garage is heated


----------



## [FIN]Dani

Yes it is around +21ºC


----------



## JK-BHLab

[FIN]Dani said:


> Do you mean like this:
> 
> ..and this was only prewash.


Pretty much :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar

Thing is showing rinsed off cars doesn't really prove much as you would find a lot of cases just pressure rinsing a car from scratch looks just as impressive - Foam helps to a degree and I still always do it out of habit but I don't think the differences between them all are huge, it's more down to how much you use each time to make the foam nice and thick - the thicker it is usually the better it clings and in my eyes rinses off better then too as it drags the dirt away with it.


----------



## Posambique

The main reason to use foam is to pre-wash the car to be as clean as possible before any contact with the paint work. The cleaner it is before you put your wash mitt on to the car the less fear there is to scratch the paint. The thickness of the foam has absolutely nothing to do with the cleaning power of the product.

The reason why the foam is a thick foam is that it has enough time to clean the dirt. Enough is enough and longer/thicker is not simply better. I love Bilt Hamber Auto Foam because it is foamy enough to remove the dirt from the car. After that it starts to run off from the car with the dirt. And you can easily rinse your car to become very clean indeed.

I simply can't understand what's the point of making a foam that will stay on your car for the rest of your life. I hope someone can explain it to me.

P.S. It is important that the foam is wax-safe and has cleaning power.


----------



## simon burns

Just ordered CG no touch,due to the glowing reviews!!!:thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Posambique said:


> The main reason to use foam is to pre-wash the car to be as clean as possible before any contact with the paint work. The cleaner it is before you put your wash mitt on to the car the less fear there is to scratch the paint. The thickness of the foam has absolutely nothing to do with the cleaning power of the product.
> 
> The reason why the foam is a thick foam is that it has enough time to clean the dirt. Enough is enough and longer/thicker is not simply better. I love Bilt Hamber Auto Foam because it is foamy enough to remove the dirt from the car. After that it starts to run off from the car with the dirt. And you can easily rinse your car to become very clean indeed.
> 
> *I simply can't understand what's the point of making a foam that will stay on your car for the rest of your life. I hope someone can explain it to me.*
> 
> P.S. It is important that the foam is wax-safe and has cleaning power.


Post #28 gives a visual explanation, in 2 mins you can see one product is working and the other looks similar to when applied, after 8 mins the balance shifts and the longer dwelling product is doing the work where as the left hand product is ready to be rinsed, after 12 mins the right hand product is still doing it's thing and th left hand by now should have been rinsed as it is starting to dry, no one way is correct and it is down to user preference thereafter :thumb:


----------



## JK-BHLab

All that matters with foam is cleaning and in a wax safe manner. It's very easy to add foam boosters to stabilise the foam but they won't help the cleaning power at all. The Mercedes test in this thread is good - it would've been good to see a white tissue wipe accross the final rinsed panel. I've read loads of tests where products are compared but no side-by-sides on the same vehilce are done. Unless this proceedure is followed the results are meaningless. Same soil, same vehicle, same day, same equipment follow instructions then the results are worth consideration.


----------



## Tips

MagiFoam for the win!


----------



## sri_150

Old thread update..

What is 2107's best snow foam??


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

wowo's awesome foam
odk arctic
or autoglanz spritzer which is a citrus pre wash and doesnt dwell as long as a foam but it does foam up nicely not like a real snow foam though


----------



## Leebo310

Choice of three for me - 
Angelwax Fast Foam
Obsession Wax Blizzard
Car Chem Snow Foam

All have been around a while but am yet to find anything that's much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

